
Apple updates coding programs and resources for educators and students - tosh
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/07/apple-updates-coding-programs-and-resources-for-educators-and-students/
======
t0mmyb0y
I would rather Apple update its large catalog of apps it walked away from but
still forces to be on devices.

